# Java JVM crash verstehen



## trueg (14. Sep 2006)

Hallo Java-Götter,

ich liege euch zu Füssen und bitte darum erhört zu werden. Meine Java VM hauts immer weg wenn ich die dbus bindings verwende (amd64 64bit native linux). Dann bekomme ich eine Meldung wie die untenstehende. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich das alles zu verstehen habe und wo ih auf Fehlersuche gehen soll.


```
#
# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
#
#  Internal Error (53484152454432554E54494D450E43505001A3), pid=3508, tid=1090316624
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (1.5.0_08-b03 mixed mode)
# An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid3508.log
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   [url]http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp[/url]
#
[code]

und eine datei hs_err_pid3848.log:

[code]
#
# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
#
#  Internal Error (53484152454432554E54494D450E43505001A3), pid=3848, tid=1090316624
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (1.5.0_08-b03 mixed mode)

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x00002aaaaab4d310):  JavaThread "DBusConnection" [_thread_in_Java, id=3865]

Stack: [0x0000000040ece000,0x0000000040fcf000),  sp=0x0000000040fcccc0,  free space=1019k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
V  [libjvm.so+0x655981]
V  [libjvm.so+0x2df916]
V  [libjvm.so+0x5c798a]
V  [libjvm.so+0x560316]
V  [libjvm.so+0x55dd5e]
C  [libpthread.so.0+0xcd00]
V  [libjvm.so+0x55eae9]
V  [libjvm.so+0x3846f5]
V  [libjvm.so+0x3b2029]
V  [libjvm.so+0x38f8dd]


---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
=>0x00002aaaaab4d310 JavaThread "DBusConnection" [_thread_in_Java, id=3865]
  0x00002aaaaab3aca0 JavaThread "Thread-3" [_thread_blocked, id=3864]
  0x00002aaaaab1c4a0 JavaThread "Thread-2" [_thread_blocked, id=3863]
  0x00002aaaaab1b340 JavaThread "Thread-1" [_thread_blocked, id=3862]
  0x00002aaaaab19f60 JavaThread "Thread-0" [_thread_blocked, id=3861]
  0x00002aaaaaaf1880 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3859]
  0x00002aaaaaaefc60 JavaThread "CompilerThread1" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3858]
  0x00002aaaaaaee6c0 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3857]
  0x00002aaaaaaecf90 JavaThread "AdapterThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3856]
  0x00002aaaaaaebdf0 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3855]
  0x00000000401b2650 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3854]
  0x00000000401b1df0 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3853]
  0x00000000401157a0 JavaThread "main" [_thread_blocked, id=3848]

Other Threads:
  0x00000000401ad940 VMThread [id=3852]
  0x00002aaaaaaf34c0 WatcherThread [id=3860]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 2368K, used 1024K [0x00002ab07d340000, 0x00002ab07d5d0000, 0x00002ab07ef40000)
  eden space 2112K,  48% used [0x00002ab07d340000, 0x00002ab07d440008, 0x00002ab07d550000)
  from space 256K,   0% used [0x00002ab07d550000, 0x00002ab07d550000, 0x00002ab07d590000)
  to   space 256K,   0% used [0x00002ab07d590000, 0x00002ab07d590000, 0x00002ab07d5d0000)
 tenured generation   total 1792K, used 0K [0x00002ab07ef40000, 0x00002ab07f100000, 0x00002ab082740000)
   the space 1792K,   0% used [0x00002ab07ef40000, 0x00002ab07ef40000, 0x00002ab07ef40200, 0x00002ab07f100000)
 compacting perm gen  total 21248K, used 3174K [0x00002ab082740000, 0x00002ab083c00000, 0x00002ab087940000)
   the space 21248K,  14% used [0x00002ab082740000, 0x00002ab082a59908, 0x00002ab082a59a00, 0x00002ab083c00000)
No shared spaces configured.

Dynamic libraries:
40000000-4000e000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 2976290                            /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/bin/java
4010d000-40110000 rwxp 0000d000 08:05 2976290                            /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/bin/java
40110000-401c1000 rwxp 40110000 00:00 0                                  [heap]
401c1000-401c2000 ---p 401c1000 00:00 0 
401c2000-402c2000 rwxp 401c2000 00:00 0 
402c2000-402c5000 ---p 402c2000 00:00 0 
402c5000-403c3000 rwxp 402c5000 00:00 0 
403c3000-403c6000 ---p 403c3000 00:00 0 
403c6000-404c4000 rwxp 403c6000 00:00 0 
404c4000-404c7000 ---p 404c4000 00:00 0 
404c7000-405c5000 rwxp 404c7000 00:00 0 
405c5000-405c8000 ---p 405c5000 00:00 0 
405c8000-406c6000 rwxp 405c8000 00:00 0 
406c6000-406c9000 ---p 406c6000 00:00 0 
406c9000-407c7000 rwxp 406c9000 00:00 0 
407c7000-407ca000 ---p 407c7000 00:00 0 
407ca000-408c8000 rwxp 407ca000 00:00 0 
408c8000-408cb000 ---p 408c8000 00:00 0 
408cb000-409c9000 rwxp 408cb000 00:00 0 
409c9000-409ca000 ---p 409c9000 00:00 0 
409ca000-40aca000 rwxp 409ca000 00:00 0 
40aca000-40acd000 ---p 40aca000 00:00 0 
40acd000-40bcb000 rwxp 40acd000 00:00 0 
40bcb000-40bce000 ---p 40bcb000 00:00 0 
40bce000-40ccc000 rwxp 40bce000 00:00 0 
40ccc000-40ccf000 ---p 40ccc000 00:00 0 
40ccf000-40dcd000 rwxp 40ccf000 00:00 0 
40dcd000-40dd0000 ---p 40dcd000 00:00 0 
40dd0000-40ece000 rwxp 40dd0000 00:00 0 
40ece000-40ed1000 ---p 40ece000 00:00 0 
40ed1000-40fcf000 rwxp 40ed1000 00:00 0 
2aaaaaaac000-2aaaaaadf000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 2000909                    /usr/lib64/locale/en_US.utf8/LC_CTYPE
2aaaaaadf000-2aaaaaae6000 r-xs 00000000 08:05 1736205                    /usr/lib64/gconv/gconv-modules.cache
2aaaaaae6000-2aaaaabe6000 rwxp 2aaaaaae6000 00:00 0 
2aaaaabe6000-2aaaaabe8000 r-xs 00000000 08:05 2976885                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/ext/dnsns.jar
2aaaaabe8000-2aaaaac0f000 r-xs 00000000 08:05 2976886                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/ext/sunjce_provider.jar
2aaaaac0f000-2aaaaacd3000 r-xs 00000000 08:05 2976887                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/ext/localedata.jar
2aaaaacd3000-2aaaaace8000 r-xs 00000000 08:05 1947726                    /usr/local/share/java/dbus-1.9.jar
2aaaaace8000-2aaaaad15000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 3094889                    /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.2.0.0
2aaaaad15000-2aaaaae14000 ---p 0002d000 08:05 3094889                    /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.2.0.0
2aaaaae14000-2aaaaae16000 rwxp 0002c000 08:05 3094889                    /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.2.0.0
2aaaaae16000-2aaaaae1d000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 1948045                    /usr/local/lib64/jni/libdbus-java.so
2aaaaae1d000-2aaaaaf1c000 ---p 00007000 08:05 1948045                    /usr/local/lib64/jni/libdbus-java.so
2aaaaaf1c000-2aaaaaf1d000 rwxp 00006000 08:05 1948045                    /usr/local/lib64/jni/libdbus-java.so
2aaaaaf1d000-2aaaab01d000 rwxp 2aaaaaf1d000 00:00 0 
2ab0759ec000-2ab075a07000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 3618092                    /lib64/ld-2.4.so
2ab075a07000-2ab075a08000 rwxp 2ab075a07000 00:00 0 
2ab075a2c000-2ab075a2d000 rwxp 2ab075a2c000 00:00 0 
2ab075b06000-2ab075b07000 r-xp 0001a000 08:05 3618092                    /lib64/ld-2.4.so
2ab075b07000-2ab075b08000 rwxp 0001b000 08:05 3618092                    /lib64/ld-2.4.so
2ab075b08000-2ab075b18000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 3618872                    /lib64/libpthread-2.4.so
2ab075b18000-2ab075c18000 ---p 00010000 08:05 3618872                    /lib64/libpthread-2.4.so
2ab075c18000-2ab075c19000 r-xp 00010000 08:05 3618872                    /lib64/libpthread-2.4.so
2ab075c19000-2ab075c1a000 rwxp 00011000 08:05 3618872                    /lib64/libpthread-2.4.so
2ab075c1a000-2ab075c1e000 rwxp 2ab075c1a000 00:00 0 
2ab075c1e000-2ab075c20000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 3617563                    /lib64/libdl-2.4.so
2ab075c20000-2ab075d20000 ---p 00002000 08:05 3617563                    /lib64/libdl-2.4.so
2ab075d20000-2ab075d22000 rwxp 00002000 08:05 3617563                    /lib64/libdl-2.4.so
2ab075d22000-2ab075e43000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 3618504                    /lib64/libc-2.4.so
2ab075e43000-2ab075f43000 ---p 00121000 08:05 3618504                    /lib64/libc-2.4.so
2ab075f43000-2ab075f46000 r-xp 00121000 08:05 3618504                    /lib64/libc-2.4.so
2ab075f46000-2ab075f48000 rwxp 00124000 08:05 3618504                    /lib64/libc-2.4.so
2ab075f48000-2ab075f4f000 rwxp 2ab075f48000 00:00 0 
2ab075f4f000-2ab07661a000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 2976925                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/server/libjvm.so
2ab07661a000-2ab076719000 ---p 006cb000 08:05 2976925                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/server/libjvm.so
2ab076719000-2ab076894000 rwxp 006ca000 08:05 2976925                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/server/libjvm.so
2ab076894000-2ab0768c3000 rwxp 2ab076894000 00:00 0 
2ab0768c3000-2ab0768c4000 r-xp 2ab0768c3000 00:00 0 
2ab0768c4000-2ab0768c5000 rwxp 2ab0768c4000 00:00 0 
2ab0768e7000-2ab07693a000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 3618534                    /lib64/libm-2.4.so
2ab07693a000-2ab076a3a000 ---p 00053000 08:05 3618534                    /lib64/libm-2.4.so
2ab076a3a000-2ab076a3c000 rwxp 00053000 08:05 3618534                    /lib64/libm-2.4.so
2ab076a3c000-2ab076a45000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 2976911                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/native_threads/libhpi.so
2ab076a45000-2ab076b44000 ---p 00009000 08:05 2976911                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/native_threads/libhpi.so
2ab076b44000-2ab076b48000 rwxp 00008000 08:05 2976911                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/native_threads/libhpi.so
2ab076b48000-2ab076b50000 rwxs 00000000 08:05 2180082                    /tmp/hsperfdata_trueg/3848
2ab076b6c000-2ab076b7e000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 3619184                    /lib64/libnsl-2.4.so
2ab076b7e000-2ab076c7e000 ---p 00012000 08:05 3619184                    /lib64/libnsl-2.4.so
2ab076c7e000-2ab076c80000 rwxp 00012000 08:05 3619184                    /lib64/libnsl-2.4.so
2ab076c80000-2ab076c82000 rwxp 2ab076c80000 00:00 0 
2ab076c82000-2ab076c89000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 3619251                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.4.so
2ab076c89000-2ab076d88000 ---p 00007000 08:05 3619251                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.4.so
2ab076d88000-2ab076d8a000 rwxp 00006000 08:05 3619251                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.4.so
2ab076d8a000-2ab076d93000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 3619249                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.4.so
2ab076d93000-2ab076e93000 ---p 00009000 08:05 3619249                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.4.so
2ab076e93000-2ab076e95000 rwxp 00009000 08:05 3619249                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.4.so
2ab076e95000-2ab076e9f000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 3619107                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.4.so
2ab076e9f000-2ab076f9e000 ---p 0000a000 08:05 3619107                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.4.so
2ab076f9e000-2ab076fa0000 rwxp 00009000 08:05 3619107                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.4.so
2ab076fa0000-2ab076fad000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 2976903                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/libverify.so
2ab076fad000-2ab0770ac000 ---p 0000d000 08:05 2976903                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/libverify.so
2ab0770ac000-2ab0770af000 rwxp 0000c000 08:05 2976903                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/libverify.so
2ab0770af000-2ab0770d4000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 2976920                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/libjava.so
2ab0770d4000-2ab0771d3000 ---p 00025000 08:05 2976920                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/libjava.so
2ab0771d3000-2ab0771d9000 rwxp 00024000 08:05 2976920                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/libjava.so
2ab0771d9000-2ab0771e8000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 2976909                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/libzip.so
2ab0771e8000-2ab0772e9000 ---p 0000f000 08:05 2976909                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/libzip.so
2ab0772e9000-2ab0772ed000 rwxp 00010000 08:05 2976909                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/libzip.so
2ab0772ed000-2ab079903000 r-xs 00000000 08:05 2977006                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/rt.jar
2ab079903000-2ab07996c000 rwxp 2ab079903000 00:00 0 
2ab07996c000-2ab0799f1000 r-xs 00000000 08:05 2976959                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/jsse.jar
2ab0799f1000-2ab079a06000 r-xs 00000000 08:05 2977003                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/jce.jar
2ab079a06000-2ab07a276000 r-xs 00000000 08:05 2976965                    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/charsets.jar
2ab07a276000-2ab07a4e6000 rwxp 2ab07a276000 00:00 0 
2ab07a4e6000-2ab07d276000 rwxp 2ab07a4e6000 00:00 0 
2ab07d276000-2ab07d280000 rwxp 2ab07d276000 00:00 0 
2ab07d280000-2ab07d336000 rwxp 2ab07d280000 00:00 0 
2ab07d340000-2ab07d5d0000 rwxp 2ab07d340000 00:00 0 
2ab07d5d0000-2ab07ef40000 rwxp 2ab07d5d0000 00:00 0 
2ab07ef40000-2ab07f100000 rwxp 2ab07ef40000 00:00 0 
2ab07f100000-2ab082740000 rwxp 2ab07f100000 00:00 0 
2ab082740000-2ab083c00000 rwxp 2ab082740000 00:00 0 
2ab083c00000-2ab087940000 rwxp 2ab083c00000 00:00 0 
2ab087940000-2ab087942000 rwxp 2ab087940000 00:00 0 
2ab087942000-2ab08794e000 rwxp 2ab087942000 00:00 0 
2ab08794e000-2ab08794f000 rwxp 2ab08794e000 00:00 0 
2ab08794f000-2ab08796a000 rwxp 2ab08794f000 00:00 0 
2ab08796a000-2ab087975000 rwxp 2ab08796a000 00:00 0 
2ab087975000-2ab087993000 rwxp 2ab087975000 00:00 0 
2ab087993000-2ab087995000 rwxp 2ab087993000 00:00 0 
2ab087995000-2ab0879b1000 rwxp 2ab087995000 00:00 0 
2ab0879b1000-2ab0879bc000 rwxp 2ab0879b1000 00:00 0 
2ab0879bc000-2ab0879db000 rwxp 2ab0879bc000 00:00 0 
2ab0879db000-2ab087a03000 rwxp 2ab0879db000 00:00 0 
7fff34ebe000-7fff34ec1000 ---p 7fff34ebe000 00:00 0 
7fff34ec1000-7fff350be000 rwxp 7fff34ec1000 00:00 0                      [stack]
ffffffffff600000-ffffffffffe00000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0                  [vdso]

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Djava.library.path=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/local/lib/jni
java_command: org.freedesktop.dbus.ListDBus
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
JAVA_HOME=/home/trueg/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm
CLASSPATH=.
PATH=/usr/lib/colorgcc/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:\
  /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:\
  /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin:/opt/vmware/workstation/bin
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64/server:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/amd64:\
  /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08/jre/../lib/amd64
SHELL=/bin/bash
DISPLAY=:0

Signal Handlers:
SIGSEGV: [libjvm.so+0x656380], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x14000004
SIGBUS: [libjvm.so+0x656380], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x14000004
SIGFPE: [libjvm.so+0x55dd50], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x14000004
SIGPIPE: SIG_IGN, sa_mask[0]=0x00001000, sa_flags=0x14000000
SIGILL: [libjvm.so+0x55dd50], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x14000004
SIGUSR1: SIG_DFL, sa_mask[0]=0x00000000, sa_flags=0x00000000
SIGUSR2: [libjvm.so+0x55fc00], sa_mask[0]=0x00000000, sa_flags=0x14000004
SIGHUP: [libjvm.so+0x55f6d0], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x14000004
SIGINT: [libjvm.so+0x55f6d0], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x14000004
SIGQUIT: [libjvm.so+0x55f6d0], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x14000004
SIGTERM: [libjvm.so+0x55f6d0], sa_mask[0]=0x7ffbfeff, sa_flags=0x14000004


---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS:Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

uname:Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1 Mon Sep 4 22:51:26 CEST 2006 x86_64
libc:glibc 2.4 NPTL 2.4 
rlimit: STACK 8192k, CORE 0k, NPROC 12287, NOFILE 1024, AS infinity
load average:0.00 0.05 0.13

CPU:total 1 amd64 3dnow

Memory: 4k page, physical 1542892k(148764k free), swap 987988k(702980k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (1.5.0_08-b03) for linux-amd64, built on Jun 28 2006 00:27:03 by java_re with gcc 3.2.2 (SuSE Linux)
[code]
```


----------



## Wildcard (14. Sep 2006)

Das sind Debug Informationen für SUN. Du selbst wirst damit wenig anfangen können.


----------



## trueg (14. Sep 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das sind Debug Informationen für SUN. Du selbst wirst damit wenig anfangen können.



d.h. ich schicke den mist zu SUN?


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Sep 2006)

trueg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> d.h. ich schicke den mist zu SUN?


Kannst du machen; ich würde an deiner Stelle jedoch nicht allzuviel erwarten.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Sep 2006)

Ich weiß nicht was dbus bindings sind, aber wenn das was externes sind, solltest du's vieleicht auch mal da versuchen.


----------



## kopfsalat (14. Sep 2006)

Solcherart Fehlermeldungen habe ich auch bekommen, als ich DLLs über JNI native angebunden habe und in den DLLs Fehler waren, z.B. unerlaubte Speicherzugriffe. Vielleicht nutzen diese dbus bindings JNI 1.2 und du startest sie auf einer JVM mit JNI 1.1 oder so ? Kompilierst du sie denn selbst ? Vielleicht musst du dann andere Compilereinstellungen treffen.


----------



## trueg (15. Sep 2006)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir jetzt einfach mal eine 32bit chroot Umgebung eingerichtet. Darin läuft das ganze. Scheinbar hat der Fehler was mit dem 64bittigen zu tun. Der Autor der java dbus bindings meinte allerdings bei ihm liefe es im 64bit mode. Naja... was solls. hausptsache ich kann jetzt erst mal weiter machen.


----------

